# When the Telephone Pole Tries to Tell You Something



## rufus5150 (Dec 14, 2008)

I will admit straight away that this image is digitally edited to achieve its effect but it wasn't initially intentional. I took this photo outside on my back porch and was cleaning up and cloning out the telephone wires and polls. In the midst of my editing session, the phone rang. When I came back, this is where I was on the editing (plus a few other wires that have since been removed). I looked at it, said 'cool' and kept part of the subject half-edited.







C&C always welcome and appreciated.


----------



## PatrickHMS (Dec 15, 2008)

I am not one to see the image of Abraham Lincoln in my PBJ samwich,
that I sell on eBay, but there are some what I feel are interesting images
(fully open to ones own interpretation) in the clouds and lighting right
above the cross.


----------



## pm63 (Dec 15, 2008)

Good. Composition is excellent - love the clear point of focus in the cross, and the mass of black clouds above. I like the "layers" the clouds have to them, on the one hand the dark, black, on the other the flowing sunset clouds... very interesting image.


----------



## stsinner (Dec 15, 2008)

That is spectacular!  I love the coloring of the clouds, and it's always nice to see a cross.  That actually looks like it could be a magazine cover because of its shape and quality.


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 15, 2008)

I think the 'cross' gives it much more interest that it would have had.  Good decision to keep it.


----------



## ATXshots (Dec 15, 2008)

Wow! That is a great photo!


----------



## Coldow91 (Dec 15, 2008)

awesome!


----------



## Mohain (Dec 15, 2008)

I agree with Mike. I think it looks great


----------



## rufus5150 (Dec 16, 2008)

Thanks for the feedback, folks. I just ordered a couple 11x14's of this (one for the office, one for the house).


----------



## Dubious Drewski (Dec 16, 2008)

That's spectacular, actually.  The detail in the clouds is one thing, but the low exposure/obscured terrain and the silhouetted 'cross' bathed in evening light - it's got a great impact! Yes, print 11x14s.  Print bigger if you can afford it, I say!

wow.


----------



## captainobvious (Dec 16, 2008)

wow that's really neat


----------



## keybq (Dec 16, 2008)

very nice


----------



## Chiller (Dec 16, 2008)

:thumbup::thumbup:​


----------



## BoblyBill (Dec 16, 2008)

I like this a lot... Rufus... the cross is so small in the shot, but it pulls your attention... two thumbs up.


----------



## rufus5150 (Dec 18, 2008)

I got my prints today. I had them done on mpix's metallic paper with no color adjustments. I was taken aback a bit, the print really brings out the depth of the clouds more than the digital image. I'm really happy with them.

Thanks for the positive feedback, folks!


----------



## jv17 (Dec 18, 2008)

in my own opinion, the picture is awesome


----------



## Antarctican (Dec 22, 2008)

Whoa, nicely done! Dramatic dark clouds, and then the 'cross', so small, yet certainly the focal point of the pic, with that halo of light behind it.  :hail:


----------



## dwol (Dec 27, 2008)

Wow! that's awesome! lovely picture!  Are you thinking of selling a couple of prints??


----------



## rjackjames (Dec 27, 2008)

awesome capture.


----------



## kanmai (Dec 27, 2008)

Nice Work !!!


----------

